# what roadbed base to use?



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, I am about to start building my garden layout. It will be a live steam layout in a raised garden. The garden wall will be roughly 20" high. What can I use to make a flat and realiable base for my track?
Let me add that this garden is being built on top of an old ground out tree stump with *big* roots running everywhere. So... I am trying to avoid pounding posts in the ground because these roots will give serious grief.
My current thinking is to float the track and build the roadbed up while i build up the rest of the bed. That would give me a 20" deep roadbed but thats a lot of stone. I live in a zone 5-6 so Im trying to minimize frost heave.
any tips would be great
Matt


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What part of the US are you in. That would help with what to suggest. Do you get heavy frost? Heavey enough to have adjust for Frost Heave. 
I use Concrete Road bed but that is not for everyone. 
I lay forms, add some rebar, and pour concrete. If you do it right and leve it side to side and adjust for your grades ( if you are going to have grades) Once it's done you don't have to touch it again. 
There will be many who will post after me. Review them all. They all will be good Ideas. Choose the one you think is best and go with it. Post Pictures of your progress no mater whcih one you choose. 
We All like to see progess pictures.


----------

